

Is an in-app purchase for removing ads like one for adding a color-blind mode? - amichail

Some people are not distracted by ads much like some people are not color blind.<p>Isn&#x27;t making people with a disability pay more morally questionable?
======
Nadya
I'm not sure of the context of this, but depending on context I do not find it
'wrong'.

Most people are not color-blind and of those that are - there are various
forms of color-blindness! Is it fair to cater to them but not others with
disabilities? Should every game be created in mind that some players may be
missing fingers, hands, feet, or limbs in general? A user missing 3 fingers on
their right hand might find Xbox games difficult to play. Should their
disability be taken into account when designing the game? Would it be morally
questionable to sell them a special controller designed for them with buttons
in a different configuration? Would it be more or less moral to not create a
controller at all and have them unable to play the game?

What is the difference, in production value, between "color-blind mode" and
"alternative color scheme"? Some games sell alternative-color outfits and many
apps allow users to fully customize the color, or the color is a part of their
_branding_ and allowing change (or creating change) would hurt their brand.

What is the difference between charging for "alternative outfits", "themes",
or "color-blind mode"? They all take similar production values. For some users
"color-blind mode" is just an alternative color scheme. So charging for it may
make sense, depending on context.

If you decide to cater to the color blind, do you cater to the most common
form? Or all of them? Is it even possible to cater to all of them at once? How
much money are you spending to cater to them? Is it morally questionable to
not cater to them if it is going to lose your business money? Would it be fair
to charge them to offset the loss?

